# Theatre A



## MD (Nov 13, 2011)

designed by the architect W. C. Fenton and opened for business on the 18th of October 1920.
The exterior was built from red brick with terra-cotta enhancements to the main facade. The auditorium was built on two levels, stalls and one circle, with a seating capacity of 1,350, and a projection room at the back of the stalls.

The Theatre was the subject of some restoration and redecoration in the late 1930s but after bomb damage during the second world war, and a brief closure of one month, the building was furthur renovated in 1946.
The last film presentation at Theatre A which had always been an independent Cinema, was a showing of 'The Karate Killers' and 'The Rounders' on the 28th of October 1976.
Theatre A then became a Bingo Club for many years until it closed in the mid 1990s. It was then converted into a nightclub where live bands also performed on occasions, but closed down in late 2006.
history stolen from OS 





a1 by M D Allen, on Flickr




a3 by M D Allen, on Flickr




a8 by M D Allen, on Flickr




a2 by M D Allen, on Flickr




a12 by M D Allen, on Flickr




a11 by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks tidy for somewhere that's been shut since 2006. Someone still loves it.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice building that! Well done.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

*Lovely*

What a lovely old theatre..still in good nick too! Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like you had fun on the dance floor!
Looks an ace explore, especially love the stained glass windows and the circular window! Hats off to you MD!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 15, 2011)

Aesthetically pleasing to the eye  Love it


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice one buddy


----------



## alex76 (Nov 16, 2011)

nice shots as always bud looks a good explore


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 16, 2011)

yes very nice mate


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 16, 2011)

Boooooooootiful Bernard! 

Some quality architectural details there -lovin' the glitter ball -"burn baby burn, DISCO INFERNO!"


----------

